# Alternative to Squale mesh bracelet



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

Recently, I bought a Squale 1521 and want to get a high quality mesh bracelet for it. It came with the original Squale rubber strap but it’s way to long, pretty crusty and starting to crack. It also came with a generic “Bembi” branded mesh bracelet, but I don’t like the clasp as it’s difficult to latch. I looked at the Squale gen mesh but I think $140 is a bit steep for a mesh bracelet. Any recommendations for a fairly price mesh that has a nice buckle, and won’t break the bank?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Staib. You get what you pay for with mesh, IMHO.


----------



## 1gear (Oct 19, 2021)

Strapcode sells a couple different mesh bracelets I've been happy with.


----------



## Pj66 (Feb 3, 2019)

I used to get really nice ones from Geckota for around $45 but I don’t see them anymore. The ones I got off Amazon seems to be the same quality for about the same or lower price. Check specs for thickness because you want that thick unless you want a Milanese type mesh.


----------



## onefishtaco (Oct 14, 2017)

Get a Eulit Stalux. German made, great thickness at 3mm, and awesome price at $46. 

Checkout reviews at EULIT Stalux Milanese Mesh Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

Pj66 said:


> I used to get really nice ones from Geckota for around $45 but I don’t see them anymore. The ones I got off Amazon seems to be the same quality for about the same or lower price. Check specs for thickness because you want that thick unless you want a Milanese type mesh.


Yeah, I learned my lesson regarding the Milanese straps. Way too thin. But no big deal as it didn’t solve the problem I have with difficulty getting a strap that is easy to buckle, and it was under $10 off aliexpress.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

onefishtaco said:


> Get a Eulit Stalux. German made, great thickness at 3mm, and awesome price at $46.
> 
> Checkout reviews at EULIT Stalux Milanese Mesh Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet


That’s almost exactly like the generic bracelet that came with the watch. For me, the problem with these types of bracelets is the latching system. Difficult to latch together and hard to get a precise fit.


----------



## 1gear (Oct 19, 2021)

The Strapcode mesh bracelets I have allow a fairly precise fit, as the backside of the latch/buckle lifts up and you can move it a few millimeters to a neighboring depression on the backside of the mesh band. The Squale mesh I purchased with mine is quit a bit thicker and the design and clasp is closer to a stadard bracelet - removable mesh links and a foldover clasp with microadjust holes. I know nothing about the Eulit examples.

There's quite a variety in mesh bracelets.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

1gear said:


> The Strapcode mesh bracelets I have allow a fairly precise fit, as the backside of the latch/buckle lifts up and you can move it a few millimeters to a neighboring depression on the backside of the mesh band. The Squale mesh I purchased with mine is quit a bit thicker and the design and clasp is closer to a stadard bracelet - removable mesh links and a foldover clasp with microadjust holes. I know nothing about the Eulit examples.
> 
> There's quite a variety in mesh bracelets.


Yeah, I think I’m just going to have to fork over the $$ for the gen squale bracelet. It looks like it’s going to be my best bet for easy on and off and precise fit.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

1gear said:


> Strapcode sells a couple different mesh bracelets I've been happy with.


The Strapcode bracelets look interesting. I think they’re better than the gen Squale bracelet as you get a better adjustable buckle if you choose the wetsuit ratcheting buckle,(which is important for me as I actually plan to use the watch for scuba diving) and screws instead of pins for the removable links. The only problem is it’s even more $$ than the gen squale bracelet. I’ve own several strapcode jubilee bracelets and I love them. Strap code might be the way to go for me. One question, are the strapcode bracelets tapered? If they are, that might be the deciding factor as I prefer tapered bracelets.


----------



## 1gear (Oct 19, 2021)

The Strapcode mesh I have are tapered, yes. But I would verify before you buy.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

I ended up buying both the gen Squale and the strap code as I couldn’t decide which one might be better. I think I’ll probably stick to the strap code bracelet as it’s tapered and with the ratcheting bucket, adjustable. With all the links taken out it’s still a tad to big though. I have an extra normal folding clasp from strapcode so I might try that later and see how it feels.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Staib for me


----------

